# Killer sweetpotato waffles



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2014)

1 1/2 lbs peeled sweet potatoes, grated (about 2 large sweet potatoes)
3 whole, large eggs
2 tablespoons coconut oil, melted or in liquid state (melted, organic butter or ghee will work too)
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
Unsweetened apple sauce for topping
Directions:

Mix all ingredients together in a mixing bowl. Be sure to mix well so everything is well combined or it won’t cook properly on the waffle maker.
Cook in batches on your waffle maker the same as you would with regular waffle. But keep the waffles on the thinner side or they don’t cook well.
Remove from waffle maker, top with unsweetened apple sauce and serve.
Nutritional Content:
(Data is for 1 belgian-sized waffle)

Note: Data does not include apple sauce.

Calories: 207
Total Fat: 8 gm
Saturated Fats: 6 gm
Trans Fats: 0 gm
Cholesterol: 127 mg
Sodium: 116 mg
Carbohydrates: 28 gm
Dietary fiber: 4 gm
Sugars: 6 gm
Protein: 6 gm
Estimated Glycemic Load: 11


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 5, 2014)

They sound good thanks for sharing


----------



## chrisr116 (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, thanks man. I want to try these. Looks good


----------

